# I'll be lonely for the rest of my life



## mili_00

hola nesecito la traduccion de *voy a estar sola para el resto de mi vida*

de español a finlandes como sale en el titulo 

gracias


----------



## Jana337

mili_00 said:
			
		

> hola nesecito la traduccion de *voy a estar sola para el resto de mi vida*
> 
> de español a finlandes como sale en el titulo
> 
> gracias



Hi Mili,

welcome to the forums! 
To increase the probability that someone translates your sentence in Finnish, I suggest that you either translate it in English or have it translated in the Spanish-English forum. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Mili,
> 
> welcome to the forums!
> To increase the probability that someone translates your sentence in Finnish, I suggest that you either translate it in English or have it translated in the Spanish-English forum.
> 
> Jana



I'll try to translate it here into English:

"Voy a estar sola para el resto de mi vida."
"I'll be lonely for the rest of my life."


----------



## mili_00

ok thanks for the advice Jana so here is goes 

I´m going to be alone for the rest of my life

need it traslated to finnish

thanks again =)


----------



## mili_00

my spelling is horrible sorry for that

this is the last time promise  *I´m going to be alone for the rest of my life*

to finnish please


----------



## allwords

It goes like this: _"Tulen olemaan yksinäinen lopun elämääni." _LO SIENTO !


----------



## mili_00

thanks all words 

and since we are in this id like to learn a little more  of Finnish  I´d appreciate anyone who could help me =)

thats all


----------

